# Help! Bleach poisoning?



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

My sister cleaned the bathroom walls with bleach yesterday. I didn't think anything about it, because even though my fish scrubby that I use to clean my tanks was in the bathroom, she knows not to mess with it. 
But today, I changed the water in four of my betta's tanks, and scrubbed them with my scrubby. Immediately afterwards all four of them got really pale and they're just kinda hanging there. Just before the water change I had un-carded everybody so they could see each other (usually they can't) so they were all flaring at their neighbors and were acting normal.

These are 6 month old males, they're normally very active and water changes don't phase them at all. I didn't do anything different with the water: same temp as their old water, just a pinch of salt and some AmQuel. They ate the same food they always eat, the same food all the rest of my bettas eat. All the rest seem ok, only these four are affected. 

I've put them in new water, in new jars (that haven't been touched by the scrubby of doom) and they're still just hanging there, nose at the surface, fins clamped, not moving. I've rinsed their old tanks with clean water with AmQuel in it, and I'm letting them dry now. I'm afraid they got bleach poisoned from the scrubby, and I don't know what else to do for them.:-( 
Help!! Please?


----------



## margo (May 21, 2005)

I wouldn't keep my scrubby in the bathroom anymore. 

I'm sorry it happened.  I will pray for them.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There's not much you can really do at this point but let them get over the shock. My guess is that they'll be fine again in a week. In the meantime, get a new scrubby and keep it safe, and make up and store a big batch of water which you can let dechlorinate with evaporation instead of chemicals ( unless your city uses chloramine instead of chlorine ). That way you can have some degassed, aerated, clean water ready for changes which won't be too "raw" when you need it. That will help make the water changes less troublesome and stressful for the fish.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

My water had been sitting out for 24 hours. My tap water has ammonia in it (hence the AmQuel). I've got a new scrubby, I thought it was safe in the bathroom since I've always kept it there, but the new one will live in my bedroom. 
I didn't really think there was much I could do. I'm just so upset. I just checked on them and they all look dead, I made sure they weren't though. One was hanging vertically. I really hope they pull through.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry to hear of the accident. Keep us informed of changes in their health.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for the concern. Two of them died last night. One seems about the same, no better but no worse, so I'll just have to keep an eye on him. The last one seems to be making a recovery. I gave him a little pinch of food this afternoon, and he considered it, but turned it down. He's a bit more active though. He tried to wiggle at me a little, like he usually does, but he did it very slowly. He at least seemed happy to see me. I think he'll be alright.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Aww sorry to hear you lost 2, hope the other ones pull through! good luck!


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss I hope the two live. It sucks that this happened. I forgot to put TapSafe in my goldfish bowl when I was changing my 10 gallon tanks Water. 6 of my fish died, so I know how you feel, I just feel really sorry.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Final update: The remaining two are doing great!! Back to their usual spoiled fishy selves, flaring and pigging out. The thing that I keep thinking about is that if I hadn't been being lazy it would have been eight fish instead of four. :shock:


----------



## margo (May 21, 2005)

I'm so happy about the two survivors.  But I'm sorry about the other 2.  They are in a better place now. I prayed for them all. The Almighty evidently wanted to call 2 home and has a plan for the other 2. To make you happy.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Glad to hear you had a few pull through.


----------

